# Good Beginner Lathe?



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey guys, I am new to this particular board. My uncles and I are getting into woodworking and lure making. We have been using a friends equipment and figured it was time to start getting our own. I figured I'd ask y'all what are some good suggestions for a lathe for us beginners? Any input would be highly appreciated!! Thanks!

Garrett


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/PSI-Woodworki...CC/ref=sr_1_48?ie=UTF8&qid=1297049207&sr=8-48

keep an eye on amazon for good deals....PSI is what I have and love it. Jets and sweet.

Get some good...as good as you can afford tools.

For your fishing needs, sign up on Janns Netcraft
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/
look online and be sure to send off for the 2011 catalog

ask questions, look in your area for a wood workers club and go to a few meetings


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Stay away from the cheap stuff (Harbor Freight) - some of them use odd components that you can't find. Make sure it uses standard tapers (MT-1 or MT-2) as well as standard inch dimension like 1"-8tpi. Jet, Rikon Delta etc are all good. If you can afford it go variable speed - it's so much quicker and easier to just twist a knob or turn a lever to hit the speed you want. I have a Delta 12" X 36" VS that has served me well. You can find them on Craigslist from time to time for around $300 - usually with some tools. Good luck in your search.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

The DELTA varable speed is very GOOD and highly recomended by a number of turners. I know several people that really like them. LL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

LL....is your MiniJET still up for grabs? That would be perfect. gb


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes my jet is still for sale ! LL


----------

